# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  И снова новая деколь от Бегемот'а - Су-35С

## Котков Андрей

Мы тут собрались с мыслями и выпустили очередную деколь - 72-055 Сухой Су-35С, масштаб 1\72.



 Деколь позволяет собрать любой из 36 сущетсвующих ныне Су-35С (2 прототипа и 34 серийных самолета). Полный комплект технических надписей на самолет и его все возможное подвесное вооружение.

БЕГЕМОТ - высококачественные декали для стендовых моделей

----------


## An-Z

Здорово! А Бе-12 когда ждать?

----------


## Котков Андрей

Ну как говорят в Ростове-папе, быстро только кошки родятся, но я работаю над Бе-12, рисую.
До лета надеюсь выпустить

----------


## Kasatka

Отличная деколь и отличная новость про Бе-12 =)

----------


## Red307

Интересно, на Су-30СМ она пойдет? Шрифты цифр вроде похожи, техничка наверняка унифицированная. Про оружие понятно.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Не абсолютно идентично, и номера чуть по другому нарисованы (разные заводы) и техничка слегка отличается, но в принципе да - очень похожи.

----------


## Red307

Не знаю, принимаете тут пожелания или нет.
Может стоит в комплекте типа как в начале темы давать готовые номера и RF регистрации на пару бортов (по одному от каждого полка например).  Просто у меня, как и у многих не столь опытных моделистов руки кривые и разместить шесть буковок и циферок на одной линии, да ещё с равным интервалом - большая проблема.
И, кстати, хорошая идея была на су-27см дать маленькие радиопрзрачные элементы декалью, жаль на последующих моделях отказались.

----------


## Red307

> замучается производитель подбирать циферки, поэтому ничего страшного не нахожу...Вложение 82563Вложение 82560Вложение 82561Вложение 82562


А я так не умею. Хотя на первой и третьей у вас тоже криво.))
А по поводу "замучается подбирать", так в разделе "матчасть" на любой тип самолёта навалом фото.

----------


## An-Z

> А я так не умею...


 Учитесь)) Делаете риску простым карандашом, по этой линии ровняйте цифры, после приварки декали карандаш стирается ластиком и всё..

----------


## Red307

> Учитесь)) Делаете риску простым карандашом, по этой линии ровняйте цифры, после приварки декали карандаш стирается ластиком и всё..


Спасибо. Попробую

----------


## Red307

> Спасибо. Попробую


Не помню, спрашивал уже или нет.. У Су-35 и Су-30СМ шрифт бортовых номеров одинаковый?

----------


## AndyK

> Не помню, спрашивал уже или нет.. У Су-35 и Су-30СМ шрифт бортовых номеров одинаковый?


Если не полениться и сравнить, скажем https://russianplanes.net/id230089 и https://russianplanes.net/id220373 ...

----------


## Red307

> Если не полениться и сравнить, скажем https://russianplanes.net/id230089 и https://russianplanes.net/id220373 ...


Вот мне кажется, что именно шестерка на СМ более "пузатая" что ли..

----------


## AndyK

> Вот мне кажется, что именно шестерка на СМ более "пузатая" что ли..


моделируем в масшт 1:1?  :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> моделируем в масшт 1:1?


В 144. Понимаю, что разница почти не видна будет. Но для успокоения решил справиться у более компетентных товарищей.

----------

